# Apache24 and mod_suexec



## heximal (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi.
I've installed apache26 package via `pkg install` and now I can't get it work, `apachectl configtest` gives an error:


```
AH00526: Syntax error on line 8:
Invalid command 'SuexecUserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

After that I could not find mod_suexec neither in httpd.conf, nor in libexec/apache24/ directory.
Are Apache24 and mod_suexec compatible at all?


----------



## heximal (Apr 17, 2017)

I've decided to build apache24 via ports. I've found SUEXEC option in `make config`. But when I run make install, the installation fails with error:

```
Installing libressl-2.4.5...
pkg-static: libressl-2.4.5 conflicts with openssl-1.0.2k_1,1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/openssl
*** Error code 70
```

Do I understand right that apache24 is trying to use libressl instead of openssl? Can we make it continue to use openssl?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2017)

heximal said:


> Do I understand right that apache24 is trying to use libressl instead of openssl?


Only if you configured your system that way. What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## heximal (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you, Sir Dice, your comment was very helpful as always.


----------

